# Von Pookies Sparkly Sig



## scrupul0us (Jan 11, 2005)

/me am jealous

Where can I obtain a flashy scrupul0us siggy


----------



## scrupul0us (Jan 11, 2005)

oops.. that was meant for the "about" section.. my bad


----------



## Von Pookie (Jan 11, 2005)

Actually I moved it to the lounge from the about section 

It's just a bit of HTML, actually. 

Upload the following image to your own webspace:






Then just use the following HTML code:

```
<font style="background: url(url for the image goes here)">your text here</font>
```

You can play with different font sizes/colors/settings as well.


----------



## scrupul0us (Jan 11, 2005)

mmm sparkly


----------



## Von Pookie (Jan 11, 2005)

Now if you could only not link directly to the image on my webspace, we'd be fine


----------



## scrupul0us (Jan 12, 2005)

done.. sorry... added while at the office then came home and forgot... no longer linked to your space


----------

